
The tech industry is culpable for Trump - benwerd
https://werd.io/2020/the-tech-industry-is-culpable-for-trump
======
elindbe2
I lay the blame at the feet of the mainstream media and tech companies for
their extreme bias. Conservative voices have had to find alternate ways to get
their message out due to our cancel culture and the way it is applied unfairly
against conservatives.

~~~
SQueeeeeL
If you think big tech is at all restrictive, you've never been to the _REAL_
internet, where draconian forum admins endlessly ban people for having the
wrong profile picture. Google is a benevolent overlord compared to those who
_ACTUALLY_ wield mod powers

~~~
elindbe2
I am actually ok with some censorship (e.g. clear-cut harassment, not just
offending someone but for example death threats) as long as it is implemented
very fairly and very transparently. The problem I have with tech censorship is
that it is neither of those and tech companies now wield immense power over
peoples' ability to communicate.

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Modern conservatives have so little ability to stand up for themselves. Back
in my day when we would actually get bullied and dropped _NYB_ on 4Chan
treads, they'd actually go start our own sites. Not whine endlessly

